# Wiper blade refill



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

This sounds like a silly question:
Does anyone have detailed instructions on how to replace the wiper blade refills on a '70. I have the stainless Trico wipers and would like to replace only the "blade" portion.
I have been to the parts stores and they want to sell me the whole blade assembly. 
I have looked in the shop manual (page 12a-16 and 12a-17) and the instructions are not clear.

The blades currently there will kind-of work but are dried out need some attention if I get caught out in the rain. 

Can't believe I am getting hung up on this little detail...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*refills*

Make them get off their duffs at the part store, and go into the back room and get you some refills. Went through the same thing. They tried to get me to buy those cheesy plastic arms. NO, NO, NO!!! They should have the refills there, just too lazy to go look for them in the back. (Try a couple of places). Squeeze that tab at the end of the wiper, and pull it off. (I always put a towel or blanket on the windshield, in case that wiper arm slips out of your fingers). Turn the ignition on, bring the arms up to a good position... when they get where you want them. shut the key off. Just make sure that the grooves of the new blades slide into each tang. Easy.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone know a part number for this wiper blade refill? The male "track" portion of NAPA blade refill I picked up (60-1698) is too narrow to be retained in the female slot on the stock arm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take your stainless steel wiper arm to the parts store and match it up with a refill. You get points for not going the cheesy black or plastic wiper arm route, even if it does take more legwork.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I was in the auto parts business for 12 years, its whatever the length of the refill, it will be sqeeze the end and pull, or their will be a little button that will allow the blade to be taken apart and reassembled with new refill. either one.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oldeboy said:


> Does anyone know a part number for this wiper blade refill? The male "track" portion of NAPA blade refill I picked up (60-1698) is too narrow to be retained in the female slot on the stock arm.


NAPA Part#: WIP 601641
If those are too narrow try 
NAPA Part #: WIP 601698


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok. I wanted to follow up on my earlier post in case someone else has this problem in the future. 
I went back to auto parts store around lunchtime today. 

The track on the 60-1698's from NAPA were too narrow per my earlier post. NAPA didn't end up having any others in stock to compare with the old (take off) wiper refill. 

I ended up with a "Anco" part number U-16R from AutoZone. They didn't assemble (lock in) quite the same way as my ancient (possibly 30yr old) ones I took off. I haven't done a functional test but they appear to be secure. 

Thank you for all the replies.


----------

